# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Co-Education

## Sporadic

Jab nayi,nayi mojooda parliment bani to molvion nay Co-education kay khilaaf kaafi bara mahaz kharra kiya.

Lekin phir aik dum say thanday ho gaye. Kyunki unki baat mein dum nahi tha.

I want to know what u ppl suggest, whether the molvies were right or wrong.

Please poll with the arguments

----------


## Qambar

Faisal Bhai Molvi becharay kia kertay.Khood unkay bachay bachian forign countries main parh rahay hain.woh to bas aik drama bazi thi.
    I think keh co-education honi chahiye.

----------


## Endurer

educations should be one's concern.. not genders or environments

----------


## Sporadic

u right endurer

----------


## Talha

Well i think so Co Education is better as it providez free envoirment to Study..........Na.....

----------


## Talha

Well i think so Co Education is better as it providez free envoirment to Study..........Na.....

----------


## Sporadic

wat do u mean by free envoirnment

----------


## zeeast

i 'll do agree with Endurer.....

----------


## Ash

> educations should be one's concern.. not genders or environments


 :applaud;

----------


## xeon

main is topic per kuch kehna nahi chahta I think kafi nazuk baat hai

----------


## zeeast

ahaan...

----------


## Sporadic

Nazuk baat hai tabhi to discussion kay liye kah raha hoon

----------


## xeon

yaar basically zarooree nahi jo sahee nazar aae woh waqaee hee sahee ho jo hukum Allah nai diya hai or jo tareeka Huzoor Sallaho Elaihe Wasallam nai bataya hai usee main hee kamiyabi hai poore aalam kee.

----------


## Qambar

true

----------


## Sporadic

MR Xeon 
Plz explain
Wat u mean??

Kia saheeh nazar aata hai jo saheeh nahi hai

Plz zara roshni daliye

----------


## Majid

Brother faisal

Brother islam nay hamein (Humans) Makhlooth (Free mixing of Male and female) Mahool say mana keya hai. Aur islami Qanoon kissi insan ki taraf say nahi Allah ki taraf say hai jis nay hamein paida keya hai aur jo hum say zyada hamari nature ko jantha hai  :Smile:  

Abb chahe Co-education mein hamein 100000 fawayed nazar ayien leken infact iss mein eik be fayda nahi hai  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

ahaan...

----------


## xeon

I think majid bro nai sahee roshni daal dee hai, main kisi system kee buraee nahi ker raha kiyun ke main nai bhi co-education main hee perha hai but main us kee tareef bhi nahi keroon ga. 

@Adeeloo: Well said adeeloo

----------


## Sporadic

Majid bhai aap nay Islam ka reference use kia hai. I think we should not talk at any topic( Jahan Islam ki baat aye) jab tak aap ko puri knowledge na ho.

So I will reply u after studying about it.

With arguments

----------


## Majid

Brother I think ka iss mein discuss karne k leye kuch hai he nahi  :Smile:  Jaisa ka Adeel brother ney bhi kaha ka hamara concern education hona chahye , Co-education nahi  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

exactlly....
ye aisa issue hai joo buhaat se doosre importanr issues se tawajh hatta ra ha hai....

----------


## Zaheer

i agree with majid's first post. coeduaction k advantages are nothing compared to disadvantages. aur disadvantages are loing term effects, na nazar aatay houay bhi wo apna aser dhikaa dete hain. time ki kami ki waja se is per ziada baat nahi kar sakta. but as majid said ager to aap Islam ko follow kar rahay ho sahee tarah then there is no space for co-ed. some ppl may think k these are fundamentalist kind of thinkings but rememebr Islam ki koi types nahi hain there is nothing mentioned in Quran that Islam is of two types one is fundamental and one os moderate and ppl can choose between 2. why not ppl simply accept that they are not following islam when they ignored the teachings. mein ager ghalat kaam karta houn to i should accept simply that i am not a good muslim and iam not following it. instead log ghalat kaam kar k apnay aap ko moderate muslim keh dete hain aur apni ghalti nahi maantay. thats very bad. afsos.

----------


## zeeast

really true....zaheer bhai....

----------


## Endurer

well the curse is that we are quite into 'confusing-Islam-with-our-cultures' correct me if i'm wrong, for instance we don't allow women to decide for themselves, we need equity here, now where was it mentioned that women at certain area should marry within the family? same goes for the on-going discussion, before a debate starts, we rush towards Islam to disguise ourselves under the holy cloak, just like afrido bro mentioned earlier, that there are more disadvantages in co-education and this issue is being brough up to diabolically hide the rest lot worth importance/attention.

why do we have to take west as an example like no other in every case? "we don't have drinkable water".. wheras in west they have certain procedures to purify, thats acceptable. "women at west are free to wear less-to-nothing clothes" is certainly not. we can't just pull that western element to every of our task, yes there are restrictions, but they are cultural/religious, most importantly they are not hazardous, instead benefical for the local people, dont you think that we are quite into pruning our own identity? pardon me as i stepped off the actual topic, then again, what is there to discuss in co-education? given that this is cogent enough, i toss up my two cents here.

----------


## mytonse

Endurer is right .
I think you should get yourself coprighted.the quote is just marevellous.

Coeducation-In todays world there is very less space when you dnt come in  interaction with women.Instead later as you see them for a pleasure giving animal and look at them with bad eyes ites better you are exposes to them at a younger age ,when you can keep all positive fact scoming in.Women are at heels at every post of the society.If we men were to sit down and let them do the house work.i am sorry to say we reallt are idleminded ,neech kind beings.When verything was created equal we as humans dont have  any right to categorise.

As to Islam you will not be able to say when i give you the  best seen examples.You wont say anything when i say that the most exampled country in the world in ISALm would be Saudi Arabia.I am sure you cant say anythign here.Islam as born in Saudi and the rules here are 100% sharia and Islam cntered.
Most importantly women have taken to huge posts here bro.theres no place were women ant there here.Ofcours ehte u cover themnselves in a cloak.still i cant see any fact pretaining to all this.

Sharia Council in Saudi is the supreme law council on Islamic rules.They have the power to change  a rule saacoording to the times jst like the constitution.

When they sho leniency .I dnt have to say more.Coeducation is a boon if we are there to study.Bad if we going for Merry making.As always tru "Humans decide their path of crime and negligience".

----------


## marupudi

COEDUCATION

COEDUCATION instruction of both sexes in the same institution. The economic benefits gained from joint classes and the need to secure equality for women in industrial, professional, and political activities have influenced the spread of coeducation. There were scattered examples of coeducation in the late 17th cent. in Scotland and in the American Colonies, but there was no general trend until the great expansion of public education between 1830 and 1845 in the developing W United States. The distance between schools in that region and the small number of pupils caused elementary schools to admit girls. The movement spread naturally to the secondary schools during the reorganization of public education after the Civil War. Oberlin College gave degrees to both men and women as early as 1837, but it was the development of state universities during the post-Civil War era that standardized collegiate coeducation. Since 1960 nearly every formerly single-sex college has become coeducational; only about one hundred, mostly historic women's schools and men's seminaries, remain. The coeducational movement encountered stronger resistance outside the United States. In Europe, the Scandinavian countries were the earliest supporters, but many other nations limited coeducation to institutions of higher learning. Although coeducation has expanded since World War II, there are many nations where it still meets opposition on religious and cultural grounds.

----------


## Endurer

I would very much like to agree with Yunus. Yes, we humans decide what "we" want to be.

marupudi, I still don't see a purpose behind this provided historicial background of co-education. Am I missing something?

----------


## dsjeya

coeducation is better
i studied medicine in coeducation
both my daughers studied from 1st standard to masters degree in medicine in coeducation
only taliban mentality people oppose coeducation and evren  girls education

----------


## dsjeya

what r the moderators doing about the obscene pictures in this thread

----------


## RAHEN

i have studied both in co and girls college...vast difference of thoughts come into contact through teachers and pupil...wouldnot differentiate to say which is best...but yes i can say that there is a big difference of gaining education from both these kinds...

----------

